# Introducing...



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Twins by Dreahook Luna Lovegood and NC PromisedLand SS Deviant *S *B

B12 :kidred: Still thinking of a name 
[attachment=1:2nv0a3uo]IMG_0064.JPG[/attachment:2nv0a3uo]

B13 :kidblue: End of The Line Buckeye 
[attachment=0:2nv0a3uo]IMG_0068.JPG[/attachment:2nv0a3uo]


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are so cute! Love that little boys face!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

OMGOSH!!!! THEY ARE ADORABLE!!! The buck is already so handsome!

And I thought of a few name suggestions for the doeling 
End of the Line Babylonia
End of the Line Babytalk
End of the Line Bachelorette
End of the Line Bad Fairy
End of the Line Bakery
End of the Line Baleful
End of the Line Ballet or Ballerina
End of the Line Ballroom Queen
End of the Line Bard
End of the Line Buttons
End of the Line Butterscotch 
End of the Line Buttermilk (or add Pancake! )
End of the Line Bush Willow
End of the Line Bull Nettle

I need to stop before my computer kills me haha


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just beautiful Stacey!!  Those markings on the buck sure are interesting!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Omigoodness!!! That little buck looks like a stuffed animal!!! Too cute congrats!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> Twins by Dreahook Luna Lovegood and NC PromisedLand SS Deviant *S *B
> 
> B12 :kidred: Still thinking of a name
> [attachment=1:96vbsxqw]IMG_0064.JPG[/attachment:96vbsxqw]


They are gorgeous Stacey!!! 
How bout
End of the Line: Land of Love / Land O Love?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

They are just too cute for words. Made my husband say, "Awwwwe!"


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks, Im hoping the little girl makes it. I just had to unblock her. This is the issue that Buddy died from  but Im believing I caught it early enough for the doe kid. The boy is just fine pooping up a storm!!!

oh and Im doing B names. The for runner in names is Brennan for the girl. My brother's GF suggested it. Beings she was born just an hour or less before I met her for the first time it just seems like it might be fitting to allow her to name the girl.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful twins! I hope that little Brennan makes it and thrives!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are beautiful hope the little girl gets better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

:stars: Beautiful babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks. Yes she is doing much better later this morning. She is now eating like a normal kid. Still needs help to poop. Her activity level has greatly increased which will help her immensely


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Gorgeous babies! Hope little girl starts poopin like a champ here real soon!
Are those actual markings on Buckeye's face? Thats really neat!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes they are. i believe they are part of a buckskin pattern thats being hidden - Im thinking he will get darker and develop the dark cape as he gets older. Right now it just looks like he is wearing eyeliner :slapfloor:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous kids Stacey, absolutey gorgeous!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are looking great! I hope the lil' girl makes it!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are lovely! How do you unblock them?

Jan


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG could that buckling be any cuter??????????  :drool:  I LOVE HIM! Congrats on them both! :leap: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Brennan is a cute name!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful kids congrats :stars:


----------

